# Robotic Design Paradigms



## Tetragnostica (Apr 9, 2010)

There isn't any real new content in this video for those of you that follow robotics, but it is a nice and brief talk concerning several important and interesting projects, including a chemically driven amoebic robot.  As a bonus it is also a TED talk, which generally happen to be decent.  Just thought I'd share.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfR6tiSW-AM


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 12, 2010)

Football is pretty boring

But _robots_ playing football? Awesome.


----------

